# Diesil Prices



## Polly (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi
Couldn't believe my eyes on my travels back this evening from near Utoxeter saw Diesil £1.22 lt (maybe near Stone???? not sure)
Still in shock


----------



## t&s (Apr 27, 2008)

Polly said:


> Hi
> Couldn't believe my eyes on my travels back this evening from near Utoxeter saw Diesil £1.22 lt (maybe near Stone???? not sure)
> Still in shock




i hear its £1.30 in scotlandshire today 
some minister said its quite justified as they are selling so much they have had to employ more staff ?


----------



## sundown (Apr 27, 2008)

hi, I filled up the car this week at £1.22 per litre
then the van (at a different garage) at £1.17 per litre
but ive heard of some crazy prices in scotland

is it possible that the govt could have done something 
to avert this situation, but didn't. 
so when prices stay over £1.50 per litre 
they can say "not our fault"


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 27, 2008)

cant believe it!!! in oswestry its £1.21....at this rate all my wages will be put in diesel..


----------



## t&s (Apr 27, 2008)

if the price goes up much more mine will be *static *
i mailed pipeline card  to say now is the time to join in and get a bit more millitant but as usual we brits wont stick together will we


----------



## t&s (Apr 27, 2008)

***** said:


> I heard on the news that the pensions off these guys on strike are not effected.
> It only effects new employees joining the company



if so i cant see there gripe


----------



## Polly (Apr 27, 2008)

Hia
NO STATIC for me
couldn't bear/bare the thought of no more 3 point turns in country lanes
No more getting stuck in mud  
No more use of bread trays
No more getting lost
ALL THE FUN taken out of my weekendss
nothing to look forward to 
BORING


----------



## Don (Apr 27, 2008)

***** said:


> That is what I thought.
> I believe that the final salary pension is closed to new employees but not existing employees.
> They have had it too good if that is the case when us mere mortals get nothing.
> It makes me angry when I know people who are ex council workers, retired and on a pension more than my wages and WE are paying for them!!!!! via our increased council taxes
> I knew we would find something to moan about



Just to put things straight. I am an ex Social worker retired on a pension of £430 Per Month. So yo must be on a pittance.
Yes I am struggeling to get by.

I feel better knowing that I am so well paid.

Don


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 28, 2008)

back on topic.

This is going to be an unpopular post. The World is running out of fossil fuels whether or not we wish to admit it.
As most of us are aware, our French chums enjoyed diesel at a much cheaper price than us for years. Now it has almost reached parity with the UK.
We're squeaking here? Having seen how demonstrative the French can be, I am surprised that the Élysée Palace has not gone up in smoke - perhaps they couldn't afford the price for a couple of Molotovs...

===

from the AA website: French fuel price for Derv 1.176 EUR = 0.928211 GBP
and
Exchange rate 1.00 EUR = 0.789512 GBP


----------



## guerdeval (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry to disagree with the AA but today it is 1.21Euro a litre in the SuperU supermarket and 10 cents more at the Shell garage and 1.39 at our local private garage, (Finistere,France)  , thankyou Mr Bush


----------



## Don (Apr 28, 2008)

*****, I do understand what you are saying, and for the main, I agree with you. Yes I am an underling (no offence taken) and I got no pay out apart from my lump sum ( which equates to 3 years pension). and I paid for the majority of that. This old stone that comes from councel when explaining tax increases, is more about bad management than workers pensions. Our local B.C employed a manager on the basis of being a friend of the Chief Exec. Managers have left with big payouts and come back as advisors on further big payouts. And so it goes on. I hust hate to be tarred with the same brush.

Don


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 28, 2008)

t&s said:


> if so i cant see there gripe



The whole point of their action is to protect the pension rights of people that will work there in the future. The multi billionaire tosspot that owns the place and bought it off B.P is determined to undermine the excellent working conditions that the workers at Grangemouth have enjoyed for years and they are admirable in trying to save those conditions for those that follow and take their places. Far too many of our industrial moguls are trying to stuff the pensions of workers to increase the share dividend of the Idle rich.... Notice the pensions of the Rich are more per year than we earn in a lifetime.I for one salute workers that will fight to preserve the decency of an income above poverty levels for the pensioners of the future.


----------



## t&s (Apr 28, 2008)

*they are catching up*

french supermarkets are generaly cheaper than most other fuel stations especialy on the autoroutes 
but it is still cheaper than here if only by roughly .30 p
1.190 last week in carefour calais  aproximatly .95pence a litre


----------



## t&s (Apr 28, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> back on topic.
> 
> This is going to be an unpopular post. The World is running out of fossil fuels whether or not we wish to admit it.
> As most of us are aware, our French chums enjoyed diesel at a much cheaper price than us for years. Now it has almost reached parity with the UK.
> ...



i was stuck in allencon for  nearly a day last time they brought the country to a standstill blocking every roundabout with trucks and tractors by the end of the day the french government gave in and did not raise the fuel price pity we couldnt stick together and do the same


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 28, 2008)

Don said:


> Just to put things straight. I am an ex Social worker retired on a pension of £430 Per Month. So yo must be on a pittance.
> Yes I am struggeling to get by.
> 
> I feel better knowing that I am so well paid.
> ...



Just worked out my scandalous pension, at todays rate in 7 years time when I retire with 20 years local government service............... a whaking , scandalous, rob dogging,   greedy, £390 per month.......... Meanwile the scumball that owns debenhams , top shop, etc gets a £40 mill bonus last year and pays no tax as a non dom, Like thousands of our so called captains of Industry........ I think its time people stopped believing the crap printed in the SUN and the MAIL.... they just want the workers at each others throats while the NON DOMS sneak off to the CAYMAN Isles with all the countries wealth.


----------



## robert b (Apr 29, 2008)

*fuel prices convoy to london*

ive heard this morning theres a convoy of lorries going to london to protest and taking a coffin to represent the small buiseneses that the price of fuel is killing its about time we stood up to this goverment.


----------



## walkers (Apr 29, 2008)

what a time to pick to strike, with diesel/petrol prices going through the roof anyway any action that contributes to the increase is always going to be unpopular.
the workers have been very fortunate to be provided with a final salary pension, many people retired now have nothing but a paltry state pension which now gets devalued evermore by increasing fuel costs which serve to increase energy and food costs.
i like millions of others if i want more than the basic state pension have to contribute toward it out of my pocket.
 why should the motorist subsidise these oilworkers greed.


----------



## mikejay (Apr 29, 2008)

Its this govement allthough there all the same everything has gone up but wages and pensions have not i work in the public sector and we have been fighting for a pay rise to meet inflation for years but nothing will happen .Iwas watching the news last night and it was on about ppl in britain are finding it hard to feed there families then it showed some other poor country were they have loads of food but cant afford to buy it?if these govements stopped butting into other countrys and having wars which cost billions the place would be a better place to be .

Mike


----------



## sammclouis (Apr 29, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> ive heard this morning theres a convoy of lorries going to london to protest and taking a coffin to represent the small buiseneses that the price of fuel is killing its about time we stood up to this goverment.



i totally agree with you here,we need to stick together and make a stand..that however will prob not happen because a lot of people will sit on their butts and think someone else will do it....very sad but a true fact...samm


----------



## mikejay (Apr 29, 2008)

""a lot of people will sit on their butts and think someone else will do it....very sad but a true fact...samm ""

yes it is very true i seen on another forum a member moaning about it saying its the truckers fault because they have not blocked the roads up like they did last time because they are sitting back and letting normal motorists pay the bill . lol i think he must have been on drugs ?.last time the truckers stepped in they got backlash from the public because they ran out of fuel mupperts .

mike


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 29, 2008)

***** said:


> I have no personal axe to grind on this one and couldn't, care less at all, but from what I understand about this issue it is that the final pension and non contributory pensions are proposed to cease for new employees but remain open for existing employees.
> Therefor the existing employees will not loose anything and new employees will be offered non final salary & contributory pensions if they get the job.
> The point is that if they don't like it, then they don't have to take the job. do they? But the jobs are still there which has got to be good
> Freedom of choice and end of story!



Do you think that those that are running this countries big businesses would give up their mega bonuses, golden hellos, golden handshakes, non dom status, etc etc for the good of our economy, or the well being of our workers? Not a snowballs chances in hell. They are in it to make money at a rate that would bring tears of amazment to our eyes and when things start to get tight they try to sqeeze a little bit extra by diminishing our right of a livable pension. I pay 7% of my wage toward my final salary pension and I have endured below inflation rises ( as a public servant the job should be reward enough ) for the last few years. I have been on strike to protect the pittance I will get to see me through old age and will do so whenever called upon to do so. If we all roll over and accept the crap they tell us, we will soon be giving up paid holidays, the 40 hour week, the right to benifits but it will be ( for the good of the country) every gain that we have got from the rulling class in this country has been by the courage of our forebears in fighting for those rights, pitifull though they be, and it would be a betrayal of their courage and bravery, the hardships they endured to give them all away in the spurious name of progress. Don't fall for the lies they tell us, just look at the obscene profits announced today by Shell and B.P. Do you think any of that £7.2 billion, for the last 3 months will find its way into the workers pocketsNOT A CHANCE, and if things do go a bit off the rails then us the taxpayer will bail the poor shareholders out. Its time for us to wake up, the new Hitlers of this world wear suits and sit in boardrooms.


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 29, 2008)

***** said:


> Richard,
> The majority of pensions are invested into companies like BP & Shell and most pensions would fail miserably without companies like these
> Maybe your pension is invested in them as most pensions go into trackers or certainly the top companies.
> If this is the case, maybe you should be careful about biting the hand that feeds you.
> ...



Hang on a minute I thought you said we should give up our greedy rights to a final salary pension......... at these rates of profit we shall all be Mega millionaires sipping cocktails in the Caymans with Phillip Green, As our pension funds must now be bursting with all this money. The proportion of pension fund investment is spread so thinly that you could argue that I wont get a pension because of Northern rock.


----------



## t&s (Apr 29, 2008)

***** said:


> I have no personal axe to grind on this one and couldn't, care less at all, but from what I understand about this issue it is that the final pension and non contributory pensions are proposed to cease for new employees but remain open for existing employees.
> Therefor the existing employees will not loose anything and new employees will be offered non final salary & contributory pensions if they get the job.
> The point is that if they don't like it, then they don't have to take the job. do they? But the jobs are still there which has got to be good
> Freedom of choice and end of story!



i think there gripe is because the currently employed aprentices will not qualify for there pension as aprentices they are not realy full time employes 
dont make sence to me also


----------



## Polly (Apr 29, 2008)

Hia
Don't shout at me I am only asking????
Why as fuel gone up????
Oil prices haven't risen have they?
Goverment havn't put fuel taxes up have they?
It's not the oil refinery workers
so what then is causing prices to rise as quick as they are doing?????????


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 29, 2008)

I watched the BBC News at 6pm tonight. I don't normally because I am gentle person of tender sensibilities and am easily frightened but there was an Oil Stockbroker* being interviewed and he was saying that he expected the price of crude oil to go even higher. 

*for "oil Stockbroker" read "running lackey of Wall St imperialism"

===
Yes Polly - wholesale prices of crude have gone up
and the Goverment are now collecting more in revenue from the increased retail price


----------



## Trevor (Apr 29, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> I watched the BBC News at 6pm tonight. I don't normally because I am gentle person of tender sensibilities and am easily frightened but there was an Oil Stockbroker* being interviewed and he was saying that he expected the price of crude oil to go even higher.
> 
> *for "oil Stockbroker" read "running lackey of Wall St imperialism"
> 
> ...



Yes that's right i saw that as well, it's shocking to say the least


----------



## lenny (Apr 29, 2008)

t&s said:


> i think there gripe is because the currently employed aprentices will not qualify for there pension as aprentices they are not realy full time employes
> dont make sence to me also



It sounds to me that management are trying to take away benefits that the existing workforce have fought for ,however they are doing it in the long term by targetting new employees and apprentices,cos they know the existing workforce would not stand for it. I admire the striking workforce who are defending the right of themselves,the apprentices and future employees cos in such a small community these latter employees will probably be there children and grandchildren.

Stick to your guns, you boys in Grangemouth


----------



## Polly (Apr 29, 2008)

Hia
Lost the thank you button
So I will thank you in person for giving me the answer I was searching for
THANKS


----------



## lenny (Apr 29, 2008)

lenny said:


> It sounds to me that management are trying to take away benefits that the existing workforce have fought for ,however they are doing it in the long term by targetting new employees and apprentices,cos they know the existing workforce would not stand for it. I admire the striking workforce who are defending the right of themselves,the apprentices and future employees cos in such a small community these latter employees will probably be there children and grandchildren.
> 
> Stick to your guns, you boys in Grangemouth



I worked in Grangemouth a while ago and was shocked to see the demise of a once vibrant town(the docks were gone), now the main employer is the refinery and the locals have nothing else to cling on to,It,s important that the workforce stick together on this one otherwise the management will walk all over them,(I bet that new junior management employees will not be affected by these new pension sanctions),shortly we will have the propaganda from managment,slating the workforce for the impending fuel shortages at the pumps, we've seen it all before.
If your looking for a Mentor, then here's your man...







Lech Walesa, read his biography, and just see what can be achieved when you stick together....SOLIDARITY!!!


----------



## tresrikay (May 1, 2008)

lenny said:


> I worked in Grangemouth a while ago and was shocked to see the demise of a once vibrant town(the docks were gone), now the main employer is the refinery and the locals have nothing else to cling on to,It,s important that the workforce stick together on this one otherwise the management will walk all over them,(I bet that new junior management employees will not be affected by these new pension sanctions),shortly we will have the propaganda from managment,slating the workforce for the impending fuel shortages at the pumps, we've seen it all before.
> If your looking for a Mentor, then here's your man...
> 
> 
> ...



You are so right Lenny, as I was saying in a previous rant.... sorry, post, The working class would still be walking around barefoot, living in slum hovels, and buying adulterated food from company shops, thrown in the workhouse when of no further use to the landowning classes if todays Moguls of Industry could get their way........ Its only four generations ago that this was the reality for the working masses and believe me there are plenty of bosses that want time reversed in that direction. The scandalous profits and wages now being paid to the owners of our industries are fast approaching the levels existing in those terrible times and as the ecomomy is a cake of finite proportions, the more they take, the less left for us. The Tory Party is now in the control of members of the Bullingdon club, a club for the spawn of the Megga rich who's agenda whilst in the sixth form of that erstwhile establishment was to meet weekly, adorn themselves in best bib and tucker to attend the most expensive eateries in the locale, then proceed to order the most expensive dishes which they would then food fight with each other, plus any unfortunate fellow diners before trashing the place in front of the terrified staff and fellow diners.......... before apologising to all handing over dadies platinum Barcley card and proceed home to roger, then giggle and chortle  about their heroic exploits to whatever horsey Bimbo had been thoroughly impressed by their bravado............ Both Boris and Cameron were leading members of this sorry bunch at the same time.............. bet you don't read that in the Sun, Express or Mail.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 1, 2008)

***** said:


> Final salary pensions are a thing of the past.
> If they persist in wanting them all of the Oil industry jobs will go to other nations as we will not be competitive.
> Can Scotland really welcome that?????
> You have to be realistic nowadays.
> ...


   final salary pensions may be a thing of the past for the workers that make the bosses of industry rich but they are not a thing of the past for the bosses


----------



## tresrikay (May 2, 2008)

mandrake said:


> final salary pensions may be a thing of the past for the workers that make the bosses of industry rich but they are not a thing of the past for the bosses



Exactly Mandrake, they want to leave us only the crumbs.......... The crisis of the greedier rich and the poorer workers, is a time bomb ticking..... I have just voted to strike due to the appalling rise offered us this year..... and this time we will have the teachers, the nurses, the council workers and the civil servants all joining in mass action. WE HAVE HAD ENOUGH of below inflation pay rises for the last 4 years and they want to tie is to another 3 years of the same......... sorry Gordan, wake up, its supposed to be a LABOUR government, leave looking after the rich to Camerons Bullindon club mates.


----------



## Belgian (May 2, 2008)

Everywhere the same mates 
Here they gave voting rights to immigrants: 'If you are not liked anymore by the people, just get another people'


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 2, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Exactly Mandrake, they want to leave us only the crumbs.......... The crisis of the greedier rich and the poorer workers, is a time bomb ticking..... I have just voted to strike due to the appalling rise offered us this year..... and this time we will have the teachers, the nurses, the council workers and the civil servants all joining in mass action. WE HAVE HAD ENOUGH of below inflation pay rises for the last 4 years and they want to tie is to another 3 years of the same......... sorry Gordan, wake up, its supposed to be a LABOUR government, leave looking after the rich to Camerons Bullindon club mates.


   we do not have a government that will look after the poor or what i call the working class now, all the labour party want to do is court the so called middle england votes so they can keep themselves in the money, and the cushy life m.ps have come to love also if they are outvoted they will lose all the so called PERKS they love . even the immigrants to this country from eastern europe are abandoning the sinking ship lets hope all m.ps do the same they always say rats leave a sinking ship first.


----------



## jayshell (May 2, 2008)

Herne Bay Kent

Texaco 125.9 a litre

I am going to start Walking


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 2, 2008)

jayshell said:


> Herne Bay Kent
> 
> Texaco 125.9 a litre
> 
> I am going to start Walking



 disgusting, the poor petroleum company's and our government really need the money !!!!!!!!!!!!!  if this keeps up i am gona have to swap the old petrol cig lighter to a gas one  can you get a l.p.g conversion for a zippo


----------



## Trevor (May 2, 2008)

jayshell said:


> Herne Bay Kent
> 
> Texaco 125.9 a litre
> 
> I am going to start Walking



Me too mate, its all getting out of hand now.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 2, 2008)

they are all just profiteering(thank god for spell checker) its stupid, how can the haulage industry keep up with the price hikes ?????? every thing is gona collapse.  may be a good thing in the long run, to make the powers to be come to there senses. the government are like emu's stick your head in the sand and it may go away


----------



## Belgian (May 4, 2008)

Most of the problems we all have are or created by, or ignored by politicians.
99% of the politicians are spoiling the good image of the remaining part.


----------



## Trevor (May 4, 2008)

mandrake said:


> they are all just profiteering(thank god for spell checker) its stupid, how can the haulage industry keep up with the price hikes ?????? every thing is gona collapse.  may be a good thing in the long run, to make the powers to be come to there senses. the government are like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 4, 2008)

Trevor said:


> mandrake said:
> 
> 
> > they are all just profiteering(thank god for spell checker) its stupid, how can the haulage industry keep up with the price hikes ?????? every thing is gona collapse.  may be a good thing in the long run, to make the powers to be come to there senses. the government are like
> ...


----------



## Trevor (May 4, 2008)

LOL Mandrake, 
Got a new handle for you BirdBrian


----------



## Belgian (May 4, 2008)

mandrake said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > oops think i got my birds mixed up but then again one bird looks like another at my age
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 4, 2008)

Belgian said:


> mandrake said:
> 
> 
> > Those of the Moulin Rouge ????
> ...


----------



## lenny (May 16, 2008)

t&s said:


> if the price goes up much more mine will be *static *
> i mailed pipeline card  to say now is the time to join in and get a bit more millitant but as usual we brits wont stick together will we



I heard today in Chollerford, Cumbria, diesel @ £1.37 Lt  and  unleaded @ £1.22 lt., looks like someone is right when they predicted £1.50 Lt. by the school holidays

Also heard that the last time the farmers/truckers/tanker drivers etc.  held there fuel embargo, the cost of diesel at the time was £0.37 pence/Lt.

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## tresrikay (May 16, 2008)

lenny said:


> I heard today in Chollerford, Cumbria, diesel @ £1.37 Lt  and  unleaded @ £1.22 lt., looks like someone is right when they predicted £1.50 Lt. by the school holidays
> 
> Also heard that the last time the farmers/truckers/tanker drivers etc.  held there fuel embargo, the cost of diesel at the time was £0.37 pence/Lt.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong



I predicted the £1.50 litre for diesel by the end of July Lenny, However I am just too depressed to make a song and dance about it as I think that the Oil Barrons have completely won this particular battle. What are our alternatives... walk.... catch the bus.. if you are lucky enough to have one, no, they are far too in tune with our vulnerabilities and they know we will go on paying............ I read somewhere that escapes me now that as oil is paid for in $, that infact to us here in the U.K that, with the £ $ rate . The cost of oil to us is back where it was at about $70 a barrel or 0.72 at the pump.....However they assume... correctly that this anomally will not be picked up by us PLEBs and that the MEGAGA PROFFIT JUGGERNAUGHT will keep on rolling untill the oil fields run dry....... the working classes are back to walking. But boy will they have a nest egg........... and by then......something else will be available for them to rip the arse out of our pants with.


----------



## lenny (May 16, 2008)

I was wrong with the diesel price of £0.37p/lt, It was £0.80p/lt. when the fuel blockade took place and I remember the public were all in favour of the dispute for a few days untill it became apparent that the pumps were running dry and they may have to walk or get a bus for a short while and their car would have to be laid up for a while,then they turned against the protesters with a little help from the government.

Society today regard there car as an extention of there body and could not live without it (some would'nt be seen dead actually walking to the shopping centre) and taking a bus would be out of the question(not good for the image) so you're right ,they will go on paying whatever the price, oblivious to the damage they are doing


----------



## wildman (May 17, 2008)

*Enough is enough!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Enough is enough. In the 1970’s when the road fund licence was approaching £200 pa the chancellor scrapped it, placing an extra tax on fuel. A fairer tax on use he explained, the more you drive the more tax you pay. How right he was.. A nominal £5 charge was then made to check documents and a "tax" disc issued to prove they had been checked. Documentation is now fully checkable by computer so the checking disc is no longer needed yet we still have it and the price of checking is going through the roof.
Fuel tax is a percentage of the fuel cost. Income from fuel increases naturally with the rising cost of fuel. Chancellors do not have to keep increasing that percentage. Every time an old vehicle is removed from service a new one must take its place, that is not energy efficient. Airlines burning millions of gallons of fuel per hour are the ones that should be taxed out of existence not the motorist.
When I go on holiday in my 1981 motorhome I run on SVO (Straight vegetable oil) I stay in the UK and spend my money in local economies. Yet if I understand correctly the road fund licence will be increasing alarmingly because the vehicle is considered an old gas guzzler. If I lose it I will holiday abroad, taking my money out of the country creating more greenhouse gas to get there. Where is the sense in that. As a carbon neutral vehicle it should be encouraged. (not acceptable for entry into the London congestion zone I have only ever been there five times in 60 years so won’t miss it but what a stupid ruling). 
As I get older I am more reliant on my own transport but am being priced off the road. Vegetable oil has increased in price by 20p per litre in the past week, how can a 28% increase be justified. The chancellor has now made it law for ALL diesel to include a higher percentage of biodiesel. Whilst most cars less that 10 years old can cope with it older vehicles that have not been modified will suffer from a multitude of problems ending with the vehicle engine being written off. Due to damaged injectors, fuel pumps, fuel tanks and exhausts etc. The extra sulphur in biofuel will combine with the water caused by condensation in half empty tanks (who can afford to keep them full) and produce sulphuric acid, which will eat away at all metal components of the fuel system engine and exhaust. The information on which his decision was based was obviously supplied by the motor industry, who naturally wish to sell more vehicles and not backed by any long term test results. Biodiesel is also more susceptible to the
*diesel bug, What is the diesel bug? See below.
*http://www.yanmarhelp.com/s_bug.htm
Also here
http://www.oillab.co.nz/diesel_bug_explained
The whole of the transport system in the UK will grind to a halt unless the government decide to hand out bug killing filters for free, to all.
Should we the motorist really be forced to destroy our vehicles by any government??????? If so then maybe it is time for a drastic change. 
We the motorist have been the government milsh cow for too long. Cut back on defence stop giving so much in foreign aid (the British people can choose to give or not as the case may be it is not for governments to give on our behalf.) Stop trying to be a world power we cannot compete with the likes of the USA. Cut back on spending instead of increasing taxation. More and more people are fleeing the country because they can no longer afford to live here, but at least that makes room for the millions of immigrants. Some of us will leave this world when we can no longer afford to live here.


----------



## roland rat (May 17, 2008)

******`s Hymer*

***** we know that fuel is getting very expensive but hang on to your Hymer you own one of the best built motorhomes on the road. it`s only my opinion though, others might disagree.
                                          Roland Rat.


----------



## marrwyck (May 18, 2008)

We have just come back from a fabulous 4 days at Devil's Dyke & diesel prices were around £1.35 in Sussex.
Filled up Knaus for £1.20 per litre in Wickham & I am managing 35.91 miles to the gallon:


----------



## t&s (May 18, 2008)

£1.32 in cornwall last week in a small village


----------



## t&s (May 18, 2008)

*bio bugs in  diesel  what a load of crap*

i dont believe a word of it


----------



## wildman (May 19, 2008)

t&s said:


> i dont believe a word of it


 
You will if you ever get it. A number of garages have had to close in recent years because of it. Tesco's were affected and many people tried to claim compensation. Lorry drivers have known about it for years. To get you have to be infected by diesel that is already contaminated. Do a google search and check it out for yourself. Just because you have never heard of it does not mean it doesn't exist. Any one on here ever come across it before?


----------



## Trevor (May 19, 2008)

wildman said:


> You will if you ever get it. A number of garages have had to close in recent years because of it. Tesco's were affected and many people tried to claim compensation. Lorry drivers have known about it for years. To get you have to be infected by diesel that is already contaminated. Do a google search and check it out for yourself. Just because you have never heard of it does not mean it doesn't exist. Any one on here ever come across it before?


Yes it was the super markets that got bad Petrol and Diesel cars were breaking down all over the place, The breakdown and recovery services found it hard to cope with it.


----------



## marrwyck (May 19, 2008)

***** said:


> 35.91mpg?
> That has got to be motorway driving I reckon?



***** that's very little motorway driving, I'm an HGV Class 1 Driver. I just know how to drive a vehicle to try to get the best MPG I can for the conditions I'm driving in.
Before anyone moans, lol, I'm not having a dig at the way anyone else drives or the way they drive.
To get the best MPG out of your vehicle, it's just logic


----------



## bigpaul (May 19, 2008)

A garage only about a mile from me in gateshead tyne and wear is diesel £127.9 a litre shocking im just glad i can get bio diesel properly mixed for 90p a litre or i wouldnt be able to afford to go wild camping................


----------



## tresrikay (May 19, 2008)

Just heard on the Radio that fuel prices are set to jump again this week, so fill up lads and lasses........... and with that I am opening a book on the first £1.50 seen for a litre of Diesel. The school holidays start on July 20th this year and the oil Barrons always put it up then ( because they want a share of our holiday savings) so my money is on............ JULY 19th......... 1st prize, my old walking boots, 2nd prize, my road atlas, 3rd prize, a free weeks use of my bus pass when I get it. The new MAFIOSA are in the boardrooms of SHELL, ESSO, TEXACO, MOBIL and last but not least, your BIG,....... GREEN.....WORKING.......FOR.......YOUR..... CHILDRENS..... FUTURE.......( as pedestrinas)............. give a big round of applause for........B.P........ hang on there is someone at the door, looks a bit shifty, ...........BANG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t&s (May 19, 2008)

wildman said:


> You will if you ever get it. A number of garages have had to close in recent years because of it. Tesco's were affected and many people tried to claim compensation. Lorry drivers have known about it for years. To get you have to be infected by diesel that is already contaminated. Do a google search and check it out for yourself. Just because you have never heard of it does not mean it doesn't exist. Any one on here ever come across it before?




 ah yes i know about the past problems with so called contaminated fuel 
but the word bug to me means a critter of some sort something alive 
not an inferior mix of fuels 
i do believe part of the problem is caused by mixing so called green bio fuels/chip fat and the like with derv or petrol .

all caused by these so called green ideas what noncence it will not make one iota of diffrence to the way nature takes care or not of the world,
as for recycling what a sham  the government is trying to fool us in to seperating there rubish for them to appear to be politicaly correct at the same time they tip it all into the same hole in the ground.
green party and the like are nearly there they only need to be a bit lower i.e. under the grass/burried with all there pie in the sky ideas .
then may be we can all get back to a normal way of life
cheers terry


----------



## t&s (May 19, 2008)

marrwyck said:


> ***** that's very little motorway driving, I'm an HGV Class 1 Driver. I just know how to drive a vehicle to try to get the best MPG I can for the conditions I'm driving in.
> Before anyone moans, lol, I'm not having a dig at the way anyone else drives or the way they drive.
> To get the best MPG out of your vehicle, it's just logic



what vehicle have you ?
i have a 2.8 jtd on a low profile so not to much drag average 30 mpg so far mostly long runs 
i am also a steady drive i never exceed 2500 on the rev counter this gets me up to 65/70 plenty fast enough 
also i am ex hgv of my own so i know how to be econimical
i think you are extreemly lucky to get 35 mpg
long may it continue


----------



## wildman (May 19, 2008)

t&s said:


> ah yes i know about the past problems with so called contaminated fuel
> but the word bug to me means a critter of some sort something alive
> not an inferior mix of fuels
> i do believe part of the problem is caused by mixing so called green bio fuels/chip fat and the like with derv or petrol .
> ...


That is exactly the point I was trying to make a mixture of bio fuel plus fossil fuel. The chancellor has decreed *ALL diesel will now be a mixture of the two.*
As many as twenty seven (27) varieties of bacteria are responsible for the majority of problems with diesel engines and their performance. There are many differing types of bacteria which can infect systems and form bio-films on steel surfaces. Accelerated corrosion can also occur wherever the bio-film settles, usually in pits or crevices. Unlike general corrosion, it is an attack on a very specific area.
It is very difficult to determine when a system is first contaminated, but once contaminated diesel enters the fuel system, it is very difficult to eradicate.
Diesel bug can originate from the air or moisture, or during tank filling and/or expansion and contraction of storage tanks, the bacteria cover themselves in a protective film (slime) to protect against biocides and can lie dormant in the minute crevices of the metal, rubber and polyurethane coatings of the fuel tanks and fuel systems. 
Then, when water is present (a droplet is a lake to a microbe) and the environment hits the right temperature range, they begin reproduction in the area of fuel/water interface.
Microscopic in size, they can develop into a mat easily visible to the naked eye very rapidly. A single cell, weighing only one millionth of a gram can grow to a biomass of 10 kilograms in just 12 hours, resulting in a biomass several centimetres thick across the fuel/water interface.
Each species has its own characteristics:
*BACTERIA*
Bacteria utilise hydrocarbons and reproduce asexually by binary fission; swelling in size as they feed, they then separate into two cells. In this way, microbes double their numbers every 20 minutes, one spore converting to 262,144 in 6 hours.
*SULPHATE REDUCING BACTERIA (SRB)*
*SRB's* are a specific group of bacteria utilising simple carbon, not hydrocarbons, and require the activity of other microbes in a consortium. Aerobic (in the presence of oxygen) or anaerobic (without oxygen) bacteria have a combined effect. The aerobic bacteria (sulphate oxidising) create a film to consume the oxygen first. This allows the anaerobic (sulphate reducing) bacteria to thrive. 
*SRB's* reduce sulphates and produce hydrogen sulphide (a lethal gas). They are directly involved with many microbial corrosion reactions and can cause sulphide souring of stored distillate products. Their action changes the Ph creating an acidic environment, conducive to accelerated corrosion. They attach themselves to the steel as a film and go to work. They derive their nutrition from the surrounding environment and multiply. They are particularly difficult to deal with and produce a sludgy by-product with a strong sulphur odour similar to rotten eggs (hydrogen sulphide). 
*IRON REDUCING BACTERIA* 
These also contribute to corrosion, eating steel and reducing ferrite to an oxide through a chemical reaction.
*YEASTS*
Yeasts prefer acidic environments, such as produced by SRB's. They bud on the parent cell, eventually separating. Reproduction takes several hours.
*FUNGUS*
Fungi grow in the form of branched hyphae, a few microns in diameter, forming thick, tough, intertwined mycelia mats at fuel/water interfaces.
All of these can and do cause damage to the fuel system.

Do you really think all of the technical research is a load of rubbish.
I would guess that soon we shall have to sell our souls for a gallon of fuel so why worry in any case. As the bacteria say live fast die young.


----------



## walkers (May 19, 2008)

marrwyck said:


> We have just come back from a fabulous 4 days at Devil's Dyke & diesel prices were around £1.35 in Sussex.
> Filled up Knaus for £1.20 per litre in Wickham & I am managing 35.91 miles to the gallon:


that sounds fantastic, perhaps you would like to share with us exactly how you manage to get that sort of return. am sure we would all love to get that sort of mileage per gallon


----------



## PaulC (May 20, 2008)

Mixing bio with normal fuel, as per the EU regulations. has also lead to an increase in the price of food, because land has been turned over to the production of bio fuel, especially in Amercia. And the EU has sold off all those food mountains just when we need them most. Heads we lose tails we lose, anyhow we lose.


----------



## t&s (May 20, 2008)

wildman said:


> That is exactly the point I was trying to make a mixture of bio fuel plus fossil fuel. The chancellor has decreed *ALL diesel will now be a mixture of the two.*
> As many as twenty seven (27) varieties of bacteria are responsible for the majority of problems with diesel engines and their performance. There are many differing types of bacteria which can infect systems and form bio-films on steel surfaces. Accelerated corrosion can also occur wherever the bio-film settles, usually in pits or crevices. Unlike general corrosion, it is an attack on a very specific area.
> It is very difficult to determine when a system is first contaminated, but once contaminated diesel enters the fuel system, it is very difficult to eradicate.
> Diesel bug can originate from the air or moisture, or during tank filling and/or expansion and contraction of storage tanks, the bacteria cover themselves in a protective film (slime) to protect against biocides and can lie dormant in the minute crevices of the metal, rubber and polyurethane coatings of the fuel tanks and fuel systems.
> ...



hi wildman
some is probably correct but dont believe all you see in print 
be lighthearted about life and let the scientists do the argueing
if you believe it all you will shurly get depressed
i heard on the radio that the world as a whole getting 1 degree colder every 10 years so what do you believe
another frightner is being pushed by the (green people )carbon footprints 
i have not seen one yet have you ? 
if we believed all we are told we would be knee deep in the stuff 
i am as you can tell i am not at all green but i am not from mars 
but these green ideas just make me see red. 

so let us  keep on wild camping on the green stuff (grass that is )
 as long as there is some left under all that poloution
cheers terry


----------



## sundown (May 20, 2008)

I must agree somewhat with terry,
about what to believe and what not to,
I personally do not believe what I'm told by 
the government, the BBC, the newspapers,
the "so called experts" or the environmentalists.
If I did believe them, I would have died of "worry", years ago.
My 3 score years & 10, on this world 
will make no difference to the environment
can the government, and the giant oil companies boast the same?


----------



## sundown (May 20, 2008)

bigpaul said:


> A garage only about a mile from me in gateshead tyne and wear is diesel £127.9 a litre shocking im just glad i can get bio diesel properly mixed for 90p a litre or i wouldnt be able to afford to go wild camping................



I stopped at Kinross last week (motorway service station) 
with an empty tank, diesel was £1.27 litre, 
so I put in £10 worth and headed on to tesco in Perth
where I filled up at £1.21 litre 
selective purchasing is the only answer 
to combat spiraling costs


----------



## lenny (May 20, 2008)

Just imagine,you had a weekend away In January this year, Total bill for fuel @£90, Now four month later you decide to make the same trip again fuel bill £120, 30% more. This cannot be right


----------



## Don (May 20, 2008)

Trotsky, your a man after my own heart.


----------



## PaulC (May 21, 2008)

Hi

After reading these posts there seems to be some global warming deniers posting. Unfortunatly it is happening, the recent report by scientists, of the climate cooling also said that any effect would be short lived and there will be an upward trend, we are all part of the problem. It's rather like Dad's Army and CPL Jones "We doomed, we doomed", but never mind lets get a good tan.


----------



## marrwyck (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is just a quick reply to you all.

We have a Knaus Sun Ti 600 LF which is a Renault 2.5 CDI with a 6 speed box.

Now since taking delivery of the vehicle & trialling it out over varied trips, into town, out for short trips & to Devil's Dyke. Along with soaring diesel prices I thought, if you weight distribute your load, drive along dual carriage ways at 50mph, motorways at 56 - 60 mph stick under all other speed limits by 2 - 3 miles per hour, use the gear box as it's designed to be used, then fuel economy should be reasonable. We're in no rush, that's why we have a motor home, lol.
If your vehicle weight is unevenly distrubuted, if you drive up & down many hills, if you stop start, sit in traffic & speed along then fuel consuption will be considerably high.
Now bearing in mind our vehicle is practically new as an older guy bought it new & had only done 6,000 miles in it, the engine isn't even run in.
Plus our Knaus is rated at 3,500kg so being a low profile, low weight van surely helps?

Anyway we have now refuelled, re filled up with water etc & are off on another trip over the next week before we have to return to our base to sort out a few more loose ends.

I'll let you know if we see diesel at extorsionate prices & when we return our recalculate our mpg the same way as before, with good old fashined pen, paper & formula, lol.

All have a great Bank Holiday


----------



## scotchjock (May 21, 2008)

*Diesel*

£1.41 today in Lerwick (Shetland) and 75.9p for Autogas


----------



## walkers (May 21, 2008)

marrwyck said:


> Hi everyone, this is just a quick reply to you all.
> 
> We have a Knaus Sun Ti 600 LF which is a Renault 2.5 CDI with a 6 speed box.
> 
> ...


i see it's probably that six speed box that makes the difference, it's cracking fuel consumption only wish mine would do that but at 10yrs old with a five speed box and an overcab it's not likely to. enjoy your trip
regards tony


----------



## t&s (May 21, 2008)

PaulC said:


> Hi
> 
> After reading these posts there seems to be some global warming deniers posting. Unfortunatly it is happening, the recent report by scientists, of the climate cooling also said that any effect would be short lived and there will be an upward trend, we are all part of the problem. It's rather like Dad's Army and CPL Jones "We doomed, we doomed", but never mind lets get a good tan.



yes you are correct there is some denial in all this global warming hype especialy from me 
i wont argue with you and will say no more than this .
you just carry on paying as that is what it is all about the government getting your hard earned money off you whilst you agree with there
 un proven assumptions !
cheers terry


----------



## lenny (May 21, 2008)

PaulC said:


> Hi
> 
> After reading these posts there seems to be some global warming deniers posting. Unfortunatly it is happening, the recent report by scientists, of the climate cooling also said that any effect would be short lived and there will be an upward trend, we are all part of the problem. It's rather like Dad's Army and CPL Jones "We doomed, we doomed", but never mind lets get a good tan.



If this global warming carry on is true, I wish they would send some of it up here cos we are still freezing our bo****ks off


----------



## t&s (May 21, 2008)

walkers said:


> i see it's probably that six speed box that makes the difference, it's cracking fuel consumption only wish mine would do that but at 10yrs old with a five speed box and an overcab it's not likely to. enjoy your trip
> regards tony



sounds good is there an overdriveor cruise control option for 2.8 fiats that might help to even things up for us
i got it on my car a 3 litre saab diesel and get 40 mpg all the time


----------



## t&s (May 21, 2008)

*who is making the money*

in southampton this week derv was £1.19 and in maiden newton dorset today it was £1.31 who is profitering to the extent of roughly .60p per gallon
i think us country folk do have to pay more


----------



## Don (May 23, 2008)

The first half of this month was the hottest for nearly 175 years, forecasters have said.
Temperatures hit highs of 27.5C and the average of 15C was the highest since 1833.
Remind me, When was the motor car invented?

I only mention this as all the talk of greenhouse effects is laid at the foot of the internal Combustion Engine, and especially 4X4 vehicles, Diesel Vehicles.

So remember 1833 and the first sale of a Motor Car 1899, 66 years later. 
So I will ask another question, what was causing the weather to over heat 1833?


----------



## t&s (May 25, 2008)

1899 then it was caused by the rage of people getting hot under the collar waiting for delivery of there first car

now it is caused rage of  people getting all hot under the collar at the price of fuel

i supose the crematorium will be the next thing they blame for poloution 
then the excuses will be at a dead end and then may we can carry on living
instead of moaning


----------



## wildman (May 25, 2008)

Diesel made £1.38 a litre in Barnstaple this week, time to start building a still I think.


----------



## sundown (May 25, 2008)

I put it down to the governments scaremongering tactics to raise massive amounts of revenue while implying,
 its for the common good
The revenue raised on sales of alcohol, tobacco and fuel, 
exceeds the whole GNP of many countries.  
In other words I don't believe a word of it!
apologies to all you "greens"out there 
but thats just my opinion!


----------



## Zozzer (May 28, 2008)

Bank Holiday in Dumfries and Galloway, Scotland

Diesel
£1.32.9  Dalbeattie
£1.30.9  Castle Douglas
£1.27.9  Stranraer
£1.24.6  Dumfries ( Morrisions )

Back home in Leigh, Lanc's

Diesel
£1.19.9


----------



## Don (May 28, 2008)

Not even a Standard Rate.
What gets my goat is the way they advertise the price £123.9. Whats thatall about? not even legal tender. If the grocer ws to advertise apples at ?.9 there would be some department or other on there back.


----------

